# Homer or Bender?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a quick tea break poll to satisfy my curiosity.   

Which is better, in your opinion?

Simpsons or Futurama?
Springfield or New New York?
Homer Jay Simpson or Bender Bending Rodriguez?
Marge or Leela?
Hibbert or Zoidberg?
Snowball II or Nibbler?
Power Plant or Planet Express?

*Vote now!*


----------



## Iridium (Dec 5, 2004)

caringsharingbristolbilly said:
			
		

> Just a quick tea break poll to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> Which is better, in your opinion?
> 
> ...



Futurama without any question!
NNY
Mr Bender Bending Rodriguez!
Leela - sexy in a Jessica Rabbit kinda way (weird I know but true)
Might lean towards Hibbert but a close one...
Nibbler definately!
Planet Express!

They should have cancelled the Simpsons and carried on with  Futurama!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 5, 2004)

Futurama...Our last Ferret was nicknamed "Nibbler"

Smitty


----------



## adaytay (Dec 8, 2004)

While the simpsons are cool, Futurama just wins it for me - trouble is with the Simpsons they are on all the time on half-a-dozen different channels (well - two), and I get fed up seeing them sometimes.

Ad.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 9, 2004)

SIMPSONS!!!


Okay, I like the oldies stuff.  I may have a slight biased opinion due to the fact that I haven't seen Futurama in like a year, and hardly watch any TV, but when I get home from emt/fire training the Simpsons is usually on.  They have never failed to make me laugh.  The writer's of that show oughta win some kind of 'funniest writing for the longest streak' award.


----------



## DRJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Homer is the best.

Marge: Homer, your work says if you don't come in on Friday to not bother coming back on Monday.

Homer: WooHoo!! FOUR DAY WEEKEND!!


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Dec 28, 2004)

First - I do believe there's nothing that can replace the Flintstones or the Jetsons!!! 

I've been a big fan of those two shows having a pretty decent collection of DELL comics dating back in the 60s. No, I wasn't reading comic books back in the 60s - i ain't that old yet. But its coming up fast.

HOMER is funny as heck and my sister does a great voice imitation of Bart!


----------

